# Southbend Heavy 10 Taper Attachment Question



## Tedster100 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a newbie here and I've got a Heavy 10 with a taper attachment that I recently picked up.  It wasn't cutting very well and had a lot of chatter so I pulled the cross slide and found the nut worn out so I ordered a new screw & nut and have it installed.  I cleaned up the taper attachment so it was free moving and got it all put back together. Once together I found that the cross slide had a large amount of backlash, 1/4" or more.  Inspecting the taper attachment it appears that the sleeve that the binder stud slides on is moving in the housing.  The housing has two holes in the top on either side but there aren't any screws and I assumed they were for oil.  My question is if the sleeve is supposed to move or be fixed? I attached a diagram showing where the sleeve is moving.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## wlburton (Jan 2, 2015)

The sleeve does move and those are oil holes.  I just replaced the nut on mine and had a lot of backlash until I properly tightened the nuts on the end.  If that doesn't do it then it would probably be because of a lack of or misplacement of one of the bearings or the collar.

Bill Burton


----------



## fastback (Jan 2, 2015)

I believe that you will find that there is a need for adjustment at both ends.  As already mentioned check the at the end with the jam nuts.  On the handle end make sure you have adjusted as close a possible to reduce the backlash.  I needed to do the same to my 10L.

Paul


----------



## Tedster100 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I just wanted to make sure it was set up right before I got it all back together.


----------

